# Quick wash and polish



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## midnightclub (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking great


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

A tad cloudy for the colour to really stands out


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

the surroundings need cleaning. i can tell from the reflections!! :clap::thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Woooo there J, your waxing and polishing your car so soon after painting? Did the painter not tell you to let the paint breath for 30days or so before give it a wax etc?

Mikey


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Mikeydinho said:


> Woooo there J, your waxing and polishing your car so soon after painting? Did the painter not tell you to let the paint breath for 30days or so before give it a wax etc?
> 
> Mikey


It was only a cold water rinse and light polish by hand, nothing heavy


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

The finish on the bodywork looks great, you must be chuffed!



Mikeydinho said:


> Woooo there J, your waxing and polishing your car so soon after painting? Did the painter not tell you to let the paint breath for 30days or so before give it a wax etc?
> 
> Mikey


That was my first thought too, although I doubt I'd be able to resist keeping it shiny for so long after paint


----------



## TCarter (May 20, 2014)

very nice indeed. what polish did you use?


----------

